# Privet hawk moth caterpillar - Sphinx ligustri



## Wandering

Just cleaning these guys out and thought I'd take a quick snap of the biggest one! Only about 3 weeks old and almost 10cm!!!


----------



## henry415

Nice! I've bred alot of these babies over the years! Crackers they are!: victory:


----------



## redvoodoo

Awesome!


----------



## Woodsman

Nice Caterpillar! Privet Hawkmoths haven't been recorded in North Wales for over 30 years for some reason.


----------



## brittone05

I had one of those nomming on my dahlias this morning!! Was just preparing to google it and see what it was! Are they rare in general or just Wales? xx


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Ive only ever seen one moth about 25 years ago in cornwall.


----------



## feorag

I loved breeding moths! :2thumb:


----------



## LizardFTI

I saw one last week walking along the road towards the tube station. I can only assume in these hard times even they have had to move to the city for work. Commuterpillar ^_^


----------



## Woodsman

brittone05 said:


> I had one of those nomming on my dahlias this morning!! Was just preparing to google it and see what it was! Are they rare in general or just Wales? xx


 They are regarded as a common species in the moth books,although very many common species are unheard of in some areas.They haven't been recorded for many years in my area despite plenty of suitable habitat.


----------

